# Yes - 2014 Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No dates set but they are planning on stopping in Oshawa, Ottawa and Hamilton. Scheduled in Winnipeg March 26th. These new dates are supposed to go on sale Dec 16th.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What's the lineup these days?
(Just in case anybody knows, so I don't have to look it up myself.)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oshawa. That would have to be at the arena,.... *downtown!*


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Mess of shows up on the official Yes site.

http://www.yesworld.com/2013/12/yes-announce-triple-album-tour-in-canada-for-march-2014/

Oh yeah - Howe, Downes, White, Squire & Davison


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Could be an interesting show


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Howe/Squire/White sounds great, but I don't know how Going For the One or Close to the Edge would work for me without Jon Anderson, unless they do it a bit differently.

But we'll see if they make it out this way.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been out of the loop and just found out that Anderson is NOT part of the lineup anymore 
I bought tickets early, but thinking of selling em... does ticketmaster do returns?
I have 2 VIP tickets to the Calgary show... if anyone is interested in discounted VIP tix, please PM me.


----------

